# variable inductor and capacitor



## amianto

Hola en este contexto:

This method generates an RF signal across a resonant circuit that includes a variable inductor and capacitor.

Mi duda es un inductor variable y capacitor o un inductor y un capacitor variables.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## invitadomx

Este método genera una señal RF (radio frecuencia) a través de un circuito resonante que incluye un inductor y capacitor variable.

En esa forma lo traduciría.


----------



## pops91710

invitadomx said:


> Este método genera una señal RF (radio frecuencia) a través de un circuito resonante que incluye un inductor y capacitor variable.
> 
> En esa forma lo traduciría.



No concuerdo. Lo tienes al revés. Tienes que seguir el modelo inglés. Debe decir* inductor variable y capacitor*. No dice _variable capacitor _en inglés, pero* sí* dice _variable inductor.

_Sería diferente si habían escrito_ "_This method generates an RF signal across a resonant circuit that includes a variable inductor and *variable* capacitor."


----------



## fernandobn97007

pops91710 said:


> No concuerdo. Lo tienes al revés. Tienes que seguir el modelo inglés. Debe decir* inductor variable y capacitor*. No dice _variable capacitor _en inglés, pero* sí* dice _variable inductor.
> 
> _Sería diferente si habían escrito_ "_This method generates an RF signal across a resonant circuit that includes a variable inductor and *variable* capacitor."



Concuerdo con pops


----------



## James2000

amianto said:


> This method generates an RF signal across a resonant circuit that includes a variable inductor and capacitor.



El inglés es un poco ambiguo.  Para mí son ambos variables.  Si el capacitor no fuera variable, yo diría:

... includes a variable inductor and a capacitor.


----------



## Mastoc

Amianto, ¿Porqué no nos envías el circuito así salimos de dudas?


----------



## pops91710

James2000 said:


> El inglés es un poco ambiguo.  Para mí son ambos variables.  Si el capacitor no fuera variable, yo diría:
> 
> ... includes a variable inductor and a capacitor.



Tú lo has dicho.......Por eso digo que debe seguir el modelo inglés. Creo que nadie va a construir mal un circuito RF según este narrativo. Pero, por seguro no se puede escribirlo al revés.

Me gusta lo que sugiere Mastoc. Pero, si tuviera Amianto el dibujo, no nos hubiera preguntado. Ojalá que sí nos puede enviarlo.


----------



## Aviador

Yo tampoco estoy seguro de qué quiere decir exactamente el texto, pero lo que sí sé es que en castellano _capacitor_ se dice *condensador*.


----------



## pops91710

Aviador said:


> Yo tampoco estoy seguro de qué quiere decir exactamente el texto, pero lo que sí sé es que en castellano _capacitor_ se dice *condensador*.



Igual que en inglés. Capacitor and condensor are the same,


----------



## nsv

But it is still very strange to use a fixed capacitor and a varibale inductor. This set up is much more expensive than the one used in billions of radio recievers since Marconi and which consist of a fixed inductor and a variable capacitor.

NSV


----------



## amianto

Gracias a todos.  Quisiera enviarles el diagrama como lo sugiere Mastoc, pero no sé como incluirlo en un hilo


----------



## codina

amianto said:


> Gracias a todos.  Quisiera enviarles el diagrama como lo sugiere Mastoc, pero no sé como incluirlo en un hilo



Lo podrías insertar como imagen:


----------



## jsvillar

Inductor = Impedancia
Capacitor = Condensador


----------



## codina

jsvillar said:


> Inductor = Impedancia
> Capacitor = Condensador



I beg to differ *jsvillar*; _inductor_ (inductor, bobina) is a *component *, while _impedance_ (impedancia) is a *property *of any component (resistor, inductor, capacitor) in an electric circuit, characterized by the apparent opposition of this component to the flow of electric current.


----------

